# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  Meditation for Awareness, and Lucid Stability

## Hilary

So today, when I was attempting my 30 min. present moment awareness meditation, I had some thoughts intrude. No biggie. One of those thoughts is that by practicing present moment awareness, and by that I mean continually bringing minds back to the present moment, we are actually training not just for _getting lucid,_ but for lucid stability. The ability to _stay lucid_, I believe, may be directly connected to present moment awareness. Maybe this seems so obvious to you, but to me, this was an epiphany. Now, I am more motivated than ever to practice meditation.

Thoughts?

----------


## monsa199a

SI! indeed.. Also how hard is accepting the moment as it is...This morning was disappointing after realizing I wasn't lucid or able fly, even after hearing that inner voice "get ready to fly tonight" and having a firm intention to become lucid...
Then after a few hours, and talking on the phone with my mother, I felt no appetite and some fatigue.  I knew I had to lay down again even if I had lots of things planned for the day.. Sure enough, slept, and woke up to eat lunch.  Tried to play with my youngest son Gabriel,  but after an hour I was done..
nap again..seems to be my left tonsil inflamated.. 
So to make it short we have to be able to listen to our bodies, especially when extra rest is needed and also the importance of letting go... 
let the world crumble to pieces if it needs to..

----------


## Mikey5555

I think you're totally right. The greater the ability we have to concentrate our awareness on a chosen body sensation the greater the ability we have to concentrate it on anything else and not get distracted as easily.

Thanks for making this thread. I needed a bit of motivation to start a daily practice again. Now that my recall is getting good again I want to start working on lucidity! I'm going to commit to 10 minutes of daily breath awareness meditation right before bed and possibly increase soon.

----------


## Summerlander

I practise mindfulness meditation and I find that it has helped me with my lucid dreaming. This was an epiphany for me too. 

Mindfulness in our dreamful sleep is the equivalent to lucidity because we become aware in the present moment and shatter the illusion of reality.

Totally see where you are coming from!

----------

